# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Chăm sóc và làm sạch sàn gỗ Kronoswiss

## seosandep

Việc vệ sinh và bảo trì đúng cách sẽ thêm nhiều năm vào sàn nhà của bạn. Từ các mẹo đơn giản đến các giải pháp làm sạch thông minh, hãy tìm hiểu cách chăm sóc sàn mới của bạn. Phản ứng nhanh với tai nạn sẽ cải thiện kết quả làm sạch sàn gỗ công nghiệp kronoswiss của bạn, vì vậy, hãy luôn giữ các giải pháp được đề xuất của chúng tôi để khắc phục sự cố.

Hãy nhớ rằng, việc chăm sóc và lau chùi thích hợp sẽ bảo vệ khoản đầu tư bạn đã thực hiện trong nhà của bạn.
Hướng dẫn loại bỏ vết bẩn
Sử dụng hướng dẫn loại bỏ vết bẩn của chúng tôi cho các tai nạn nhỏ của cuộc sống.
Mẹo làm sạch theo mùa
Làm sạch sàn nhà của bạn khi mùa thay đổi có nhiều lợi ích. Kiểm tra các mẹo làm sạch theo mùa của chúng tôi để làm cho mỗi mùa gọn gàng nhất có thể. 
Lời khuyên chung để giữ sàn của bạn trong hình dạng tuyệt vời
sàn gỗ hàn quốc giá rẻ của bạn sẽ cung cấp cho bạn rất nhiều sự hài lòng trong những năm tới, nhưng chỉ khi bạn giữ nó trong hình dạng tuyệt vời. Dưới đây là một vài lời khuyên - biện pháp phòng ngừa thông thường sẽ làm cho mối quan hệ của bạn với bất kỳ sàn một dài và hạnh phúc.
Giữ thảm ở cửa ra vào
Sử dụng các tấm thảm chùi chân chất lượng bên ngoài mỗi lối vào nhà của bạn để ngăn ngừa bụi bẩn, cát, sạn và các chất khác như dầu, nhựa đường và chất bịt kín đường lái xe được theo dõi trên sàn nhà của bạn. Để giảm thiểu khả năng nhuộm màu từ việc theo dõi nhựa đường, chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên sử dụng miếng đệm đường lái xe bằng latex.
Có biện pháp phòng ngừa đặc biệt khi di chuyển vật nặng
Sử dụng một dolly với lốp không khí cơ sở rộng khi di chuyển thiết bị nặng hoặc đồ nội thất. Nhưng trước tiên, đặt xuống một tấm ván gỗ quý-inch, masonite, hoặc bìa cứng tương tự, để bảo vệ sàn nhà. Không bao giờ cố trượt hoặc cuộn vật nặng trên sàn nhà mà không cần bảo vệ đầy đủ. Một số vật có thể quá nặng để di chuyển trên sàn nhà cứng trong bất kỳ trường hợp nào.
Đóng rèm hoặc rèm
Đóng rèm cửa hoặc rèm của bạn, nơi ánh sáng mặt trời cực đoan chạm sàn. Một sự kết hợp của nhiệt và ánh sáng mặt trời gây ra hầu hết các bề mặt sàn rắn mờ dần hoặc mất màu.
Hỗ trợ nội thất với bảo vệ sàn
Để tăng khả năng chịu mài mòn và chống răng cưa, hãy hỗ trợ đồ nội thất với các tấm bảo vệ sàn có độ rộng không mang màu hoặc đế / chân đế có chân đế rộng. Như một quy tắc chung của ngón tay cái, vật nặng hơn, bảo vệ sàn càng rộng. Bảo vệ phải có đường kính ít nhất là một inch, được làm bằng nhựa không màu, cứng và phần còn lại phẳng trên sàn nhà. Không nhuộm cảm thấy người bảo vệ là chấp nhận được. Các loại bánh có dạng thùng có chiều rộng bề mặt bằng phẳng tối thiểu là 3/4 "hoặc bề mặt phẳng là tốt nhất cho đồ nội thất có thể di chuyển được. Nếu bạn chọn sử dụng bộ bảo vệ kim loại, hãy đảm bảo chúng không bị rỉ sét.
Thường xuyên làm sạch sàn của bạn
Chăm sóc và bảo trì sàn gỗ châu âu cao cấp thường xuyên là điều cần thiết để tối đa hóa vẻ đẹp và cuộc sống của sàn nhà của bạn. Theo thời gian, giao thông bình thường chân và bẩn sẽ gây ra một sự thay đổi trong sự xuất hiện của sàn. Đối với các bề mặt cứng, chân không, lau bụi hoặc quét sàn trên cơ sở hàng ngày hoặc hàng tuần để giảm thiểu bụi bẩn và bụi bẩn. Ở những khu vực rất cát hoặc tại bãi biển, bạn có thể muốn hút bụi hoặc quét thường xuyên hơn. Khi sử dụng chất tẩy rửa lỏng, hãy đảm bảo làm khô hoặc rửa kỹ để tránh phim. Đọc và làm theo hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất để được chăm sóc, làm sạch và các sản phẩm được đề nghị. Thận trọng: Sàn nhà cứng có thể trơn trượt khi ướt. Sử dụng hết sức thận trọng khi đi trên sàn ướt.
Cách chữa trị tốt nhất cho sự cố tràn là một phản ứng nhanh. Blot và sạch sẽ tràn và điểm ngay lập tức để ngăn chặn nhuộm. Bắt đầu từ mép ngoài và làm việc về phía trung tâm để tránh tràn lan. Thận trọng: Sàn nhà cứng có thể trơn trượt khi ướt. Sử dụng hết sức thận trọng khi đi trên sàn ướt.
Dịch vụ uy tín
Các nhân viên lắp đặt của Sàn Đẹp được đào tạo và chứng nhận của chúng tôi dành thời gian để cài đặt hoàn hảo sàn của bạn: xác nhận kế hoạch cài đặt với bạn trước khi bắt đầu, hút bụi và vệ sinh sau khi cài đặt và tiến hành một bước đi với bạn để đảm bảo rằng chúng tôi đã không chỉ đáp ứng mà vượt quá kỳ vọng.

----------

